# Double lunged a DOE!! Ssswweeet!



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I was fortunate to take a NICE Doe 10-11-2009 in the evening! I haven't hunted in 2 years (since my son was born) and I forgot how much I love the woods.. Motherhood consumes you at times and let me tell you it felt awesome to be back in the stand!! I will post pictures soon!!


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the doe..!!!


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome doe, congrats!


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

[/IMG]

Mine is bigger! LOL! This is my husband and myself standing next to our deer. His was taken 10-10-2009 and I took mine on 10-11-2009! Mine is still bigger!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats to both of you....but more to you cause yours is bigger. :evilsmile


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome!

Glad things are well and you are back out having fun.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice work Courtney. Congratulations.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

))--Courtney--> said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Mine is bigger! LOL! This is my husband and myself standing next to our deer. His was taken 10-10-2009 and I took mine on 10-11-2009! Mine is still bigger!


:coolgleam Congrats, Courtney, great job! Your's is definately bigger! That must be why you're smiling, and your husband isn't:lol:! Just kidding, big guy....congrats to both of 'ya. That's a full freezer!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

girl, you did GOOD!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

NICE doe! And great shot too! Congrats. I know the feeling of being consumed with parenthood. I have a 1yr old and a 2yr old! You need that time in the woods to unwind a little - it's great therapy. And yes, yours is WAY bigger! LOL


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Congrats on some nice deer ! :coolgleam


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

congrats on the deer and double congrats on outsizing the hubby. That is SOOO fun to do.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Very cool!

Nice Doe!

Congratulations on getting the MUCH bigger deer!


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you all!! I'm hoping all goes as planned and I can get back out in the woods Saturday hopefully, if not Monday for sure!!


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

good job!!!  great shot !!!!!!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Excvellent! I have missed a whole week of hunting becuase of a horrible cold. Hoping to get out tonight.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great job!!!!


----------

